# Good neighbourhoods to live in saskatoon



## lmnover (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi we are moving to saskatoon in mid June as my husband will be working just north of the airport. I am looking on kijji at the moment for a 3 bed for us to rent and was wondering if anyone could suggest some nice family friendly areas to look? 
Thanks


----------

